# A question about Medicare



## debbie in seattle (Dec 14, 2017)

Applied online, was approved (effective 2/1/2018).   When I was reading the information, it stated I was approved for A&B and the amount due per month was $0.   I am not on SS and will not be on it for another year.   Does that make sense to you?  I thought Medicare cost so much per month.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## applecruncher (Dec 14, 2017)

Call SSA for clarification (800) 772-1213


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 15, 2017)

Debbie, my husband is on Medicare and he gets a bill for around $400 every three months.  The Kaiser Advantage plan if $0.  My medicare hasn't started yet, but I assume the cost will be similar.


----------



## CeeCee (Dec 15, 2017)

I pay $127 every month for Part B.  It's automatically deducted from my widows benefits.


----------



## debbie in seattle (Dec 15, 2017)

Yea that's what my husband is sayin'.   He said when February gets closer I'll get my bill, nothing in life is free.


----------



## Butterfly (Dec 19, 2017)

I had to sign up for Medicare (at 65) before I actually took SS benefits.  During that interim period, I paid the premiums out of pocket.


----------



## RustyatMMC (Dec 20, 2017)

https://www.medicare.gov/your-medicare-costs/part-b-costs/part-b-costs.html
Here is the link to how your income dictates what you pay for Part B and Part D.

If you defer social security, Medicare will bill you quarterly for your Part B until you start social security.
Hope that helps!
Rusty


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Dec 26, 2017)

My husband is on Clover Medicare and he pays no premiums. But I have Aetna (a group plan) and per my SS statement, I was just hiked to $132 which ate up the alleged COLA. The state does reimburse $46 of that each month, however.


----------



## Sharon S. Campbell (Feb 2, 2018)

Medicare Part B is $134/month in 2018 (assuming Part A is free for you, as it is for most people with a work history). That's what you should be paying when they bill you, unless you are making more than $85,000 as an individual. Since I enrolled in Medicare later because I was receiving better benefits at my job, my Part B premiums are deducted from my SS before I receive my monthly benefit (I was already receiving Social Security while still working). 

For Part B premium payment info go to https://www.medicare.gov/your-medicare-costs/paying-parts-a-and-b/pay-parts-a-and-b-premiums.html

For Part B cost, go to https://www.medicare.gov/your-medicare-costs/costs-at-a-glance/costs-at-glance.html

Best,
Sharon S. Campbell, Author of Medicare Enrollment Personal Workbook


----------



## ClassicRockr (Feb 9, 2018)

My Medicare A (Hospitalization) is free. My Medicare B use to be $108 per month premium, automatically taken out of my SS payment each month. Just checked and now I have $125 taken out for Medicare B.


----------



## Jane (Mar 16, 2018)

Your lucky,I had to pay 35 a month and I'm on disability.I had to drop part b,couldn't afford it.


----------



## patrickwilliams (May 29, 2018)

Medicare is a controversial issue to talk about! Moreover, this should be at the first place!


----------



## C'est Moi (May 29, 2018)

patrickwilliams said:


> Medicare is a controversial issue to talk about! Moreover, this should be at the first place!



  I fail to see how Medicare is "controversial," particularly on a forum for seniors.   Don't understand what you mean by "this should be at the first place!"


----------



## AZ Jim (May 29, 2018)

patrickwilliams said:


> Medicare is a controversial issue to talk about! Moreover, this should be at the first place!


What?  'Splain, I went to night school...


----------



## john19485 (May 29, 2018)

pay $134. a month for mine , I did't have enough work credits, so I go under my wife, I have BC/BS about $ 400. a month , then a dental plan about $200 a month


----------

